# ¿Los celulares detienen la carga de bateria al cargarse completamente?



## Edwar09 (Dic 21, 2016)

Hola, leí por ahí que cuando la batería del celular esta cargada se debe desconectar del tomacorriente para evitar que disminuya su vida útil pero quiero saber si es verdad porque que tal si pusieron algo como un controlador de carga que cuando este completamente cargada detenga la carga y tome la energia del tomacorriente o del usb si estan disponibles, y solo cuando se desconecten entre en accion la bateria, entonces si es asi mantener conectado el celular alargaria la vida de la bateria porque ya esta muy avanzada la tecnologia y se me hace algo increible que no cuente con eso que menciono si es que no cuenta


----------



## Nuyel (Dic 21, 2016)

Si le quitas la batería, puedes usar el teléfono solo conectado al cargador?
No es como la notebook, no hay ese mecanismo que dices en los celulares (al menos en la gran mayoría), lo que dicen de desconectarlo es por que si usas el teléfono conectado generas micro ciclos carga y descarga.


----------



## Edwar09 (Dic 21, 2016)

Mi telefono se apaga si le quito la bateria e intento usarlo solo conectado, entonces con esa prueba puedo detectar si tiene ese mecanismo los telefonos, que bien jeje. Tendre que vigilar cuando llegue a 100 % y desconectarlo, deberian ponerles ese mecanismo :/


----------



## enbudle (Dic 22, 2016)

al final seria lo mismo. si el celular esta totalmente cargado y se generan micro ciclos de descarga. al final seria lo mismo que desconectarlo y conectarlo cuando baje un poco la batería. pero si dejas que la batería se descargue toda para cargarla de nuevo entonces se ve mas afectada.


----------



## jorger (Dic 22, 2016)

Edwar09 dijo:


> ...quiero saber si es verdad porque que tal si pusieron algo como un controlador de carga que cuando este completamente cargada detenga la carga y tome la energia del tomacorriente o del usb si estan disponibles, y solo cuando se desconecten entre en accion la bateria, entonces si es asi mantener conectado el celular alargaria la vida de la bateria porque ya esta muy avanzada la tecnologia y se me hace algo increible que no cuente con eso que menciono si es que no cuenta


Todos los terminales Android e iOS tienen ese "mecanismo" (el resto no sé, si no es el caso no sería muy sensato). Al llegar la carga al 100%, el controlador de carga automáticamente la detiene y desconecta la batería. Y el móvil únicamente utiliza el cargador para funcionar. 
Los microciclos sólo se generarían si la batería estuviera en muy mal estado, tanto como para descargarse sola en poco tiempo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2016)

Edwar09 dijo:


> Hola, leí por ahí que cuando la batería del celular esta cargada se debe desconectar del tomacorriente para evitar que disminuya su vida útil pero quiero saber si es verdad porque que tal si pusieron algo como un controlador de carga que cuando este completamente cargada detenga la carga y tome la energia del tomacorriente o del usb si estan disponibles, y solo cuando se desconecten entre en accion la bateria, entonces si es asi mantener conectado el celular alargaria la vida de la bateria porque ya esta muy avanzada la tecnologia y se me hace algo increible que no cuente con eso que menciono si es que no cuenta



Pues claro que desconectan, eso lo hacen desde siempre. Si no lo hicieran la batería reventaría.
Hay infinidad de absurdeces al respecto.


----------



## Us356 (Ene 10, 2017)

hola, que puede estar pasando con mi cel?, no carga mas la bateria... pero si si cargo solo la bateria externamente.
pero no carga con el cargador del cel,,,,o sea... ejemplo, cargo la bateria por fuera supangamos un 80%... lo pongo a cargar ya en el cel y ahi ya la carga no baja sigue en 80% o adonde este......... pero no lo carga............ en ningun rango, que puede pasar? compre bateria nueva y lo mismo...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2017)

Hola, la pantalla muestra el logo de carga o algún aviso?De lo contrario, posiblemente, tiene problemas el pin de carga, no funciona el cargador o no funciona el sistema que gestiona  la carga de batería del móvil.


----------



## Us356 (Ene 11, 2017)

Si el logo de carga prende perfectamente! incluso si lo conecto a la pc se conecta como multimedia...
Sera complicada la reparacion del sistema de gestion? por que tengo que cargar externamente..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 11, 2017)

Quita la batería del móvil y conecta el cargador al mismo. Luego mide la tensión en los pines de contacto a donde iría conectada dicha batería. Que tensión hay?


----------



## jorger (Ene 13, 2017)

Tiene toda la pinta de ser el IC de carga. Suministra tensión a la placa base, pero no provee tensión a la salida para la batería, o si lo hace es de manera errática y muy irregular (esto último es lo que hace una carga anornalmente lenta)
A menos que seas muy mañoso y tengas herramientas para poder desoldar y cambiar el CI, la única solución es  llevar el terminal al SAT..


----------



## Us356 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gudino no le llega tension suficiente, si la unica es cambiar el ci, pero tambien estoy pensando en puentear el positivo, he visto este trabajo en varias tables y funciona, solo hay que estar al tanto para desconectarlo a la hora hora y media.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 4, 2017)

Hola, no sé de qué CI hablas, pero si te refieres al mismo que gestiona la carga, de seguro regula la corriente. Entonces cerciorate antes de intentar lo que comentas, pues puedes estropear la batería, y ni hablar del riesgo de incendio y explosión de la misma.


----------



## Us356 (Feb 15, 2017)

Si si, asi es, hay riesgos pero no creo q de explosion, se recomienda usar cargadores de 500ma y no de 1000 y cuidar la carga, a lo sumo se infla la bateria si lo dejas sin darte cuenta, bueno caeria el rendimiento, nada mas grave...

Ayer ya la conecte directo y funciona perfecto, lo mas llamativo de todo es que demora a lo sumo 15 min menos que antes, asi q un espectaculo!!!

Disculpen q tardo en responder, no me llegan las notificaciones de respuesta al mail...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 16, 2017)

Us356 dijo:


> Si si, asi es, hay riesgos pero no creo q de explosion, se recomienda usar cargadores de 500ma y no de 1000 y cuidar la carga, a lo sumo se infla la bateria si lo dejas sin darte cuenta, bueno caeria el rendimiento, nada mas grave...
> 
> Ayer ya la conecte directo y funciona perfecto, lo mas llamativo de todo es que demora a lo sumo 15 min menos que antes, asi q un espectaculo!!!
> 
> Disculpen q tardo en responder, no me llegan las notificaciones de respuesta al mail...



Demora menos en cargar porque prácticamente le llega toda la energía que suministra el cargador pues no hay ningún circuito que lo regule, construye un circuito temporizador para el cargador que, al haber pasado una hora y media lo desconecte de la red eléctrica para proteger la batería.


----------

